# NYU 2010 Interviews



## film212film (Mar 3, 2010)

I thought it might be appropriate to start a thread for those who interviewed to talk about how they thought the interview went, and any concerns and questions as we wait the next two weeks to hear the decision.

Did anyone feel they did horribly? 
How much do you think the interview matters?


----------



## film212film (Mar 3, 2010)

I left the interview thinking "that went great" but naturally I am now anxious/worried... 

My stories were not especially "visually" detailed: I didn't describe clothes appearance weather etc. Then again its probably better that I showed a sense of story, and also a range of story as details can be filled in later.

Of the 3 people who interviewed me one played the tough "bad-cop" asking most of the story telling questions; Tintori asked most of the personal questions; the third was a bit silent.

I wasn't entire ready for the first one:"What is film you are dying to make? Then they asked me to describe the protagonist in two different scenes of emotion.

I then had all the stock questions: describe your boss in a scene; post card 

Did they ask you what was unique about you as a filmmaker? I worry I didn't articulate myself well, but they seemed to like what I said.

In the end if I left with a good feeling... Hoping for the best


----------



## ragless (Mar 3, 2010)

i interviewed also. don't think it went too well ...


----------



## ragless (Mar 3, 2010)

are we all located in NYC? just an observation...


----------



## ragless (Mar 3, 2010)

me too 
maybe this had to do with our early interview dates?


----------



## film212film (Mar 3, 2010)

Maybe, but they gave such advanced notice for the interview that I kinda doubt that --sent you a PM feel free to meet for a drink if you want some company in your anxiety


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 3, 2010)

I interviewed last week. I'm in NY too.


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 3, 2010)

I interviewed on Tuesday, and I'm from NY as well.


----------



## robot_m (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm not in NYC, and I have to say my interview seems like it was a good deal stranger than most. I think I was on the first day of interviewing, though (Feb 19), so maybe they weren't fully warmed up.

But most of the time in my interview I was just relating humorous anecdotes about my job (I work/worked at a bar/music venue and was telling stories about all the crazy times I've had to kick people out [like the time we caught people having stark-naked sex in the photobooth, or the time I had to kick out a group of 15 people because I couldn't tell who was fighting and who was just watching the fight]).

Since I'm from Omaha, one of the guys opened the interview by pulling his phone out and showing me a picture he recently took of a neon sign in Omaha (he said he is working on a project with Alexander Payne) and asked me where it was. I couldn't really tell tough, because the picture was slightly blurry.

Then he asked me what the best steak house is in Omaha. But I'm a vegetarian, which I told him, so I had to give him recommendations based on hear-say.

Then we talked about my personal life, etc. They asked me a couple questions in which I had to talk about a character, what type of movies I like and want to make, etc.

Then they asked me if I had any questions and we talked about the ease (or lack there of) of finding an apartment in NYC.

It was quite an enjoyable conversation from my point of view, but I have no idea how well I did as far as an interviewee goes.

film- I didn't get the 3 directors dinner question, but I wish I had!


----------



## ragless (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone know when the last interviews are being held? March 12th?


----------



## Laura_M (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm from NYC as well, had a good interview experience (I posted about it on the other NYU forum, so forgive me for being redundant).  I feel like talking about my interest in horror was the right move, and I really enjoyed the interviewers, (Dysinger, Stein and Tintori).  They asked me a lot about my life experience rather than my experiences in film, and seemed most interested in my traveling (I lived in the Middle East for a few years).  It did feel like a conversation but every once in a while, SURPRISE, a story question.  

For me I felt like the story questions were as much about how game you were as how brilliant you could be on the spot.  Here's hoping...


----------



## film212film (Mar 4, 2010)

I believe the last interviews are this week.
I am curious as to whether or not the dual degree candidates are part of the 36 slots, or if they are counted separately


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 4, 2010)

Sounds cool. Although maybe a better idea for when acceptances have gone out. Might be kind of painful to meet cool people, subsequently not get in, and then feel like crap. With that said, I'm always interested in meeting film people. Count me in.


----------



## Laura_M (Mar 5, 2010)

Would love to meet you guys, but I'm on a gig in Boston until Thursday.  Let me know if you decide to to next weekend.


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 5, 2010)

I had my interview on the 25th with John Tintori, Todd Solondz (!) and Carol Dysinger. I think I did alright. For me it was more about overcoming my nervousness and looking confident rather than anything else. The questions were all meant to challenge my creative thinking and visual imagination.... Sorry can't meet up this weekend. Out of town till Wednesday. Good luck to all!


----------



## duders (Mar 5, 2010)

> Originally posted by film212film:
> I believe the last interviews are this week.
> I am curious as to whether or not the dual degree candidates are part of the 36 slots, or if they are counted separately



Historically, dual degree students are not included in the 36.


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 5, 2010)

I would love to meet up whenever, I was just pointing out the potential pitfalls of meeting people before decisions had been made. My schedule is very open this weekend as well as next week. Let me know.


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a lunch meeting in 20 mins, but could meet you at around 4:30-5:00. Does that work? I will  be in the east village.


----------



## ragless (Mar 12, 2010)

guess that all the interviews are over by now! ... does this mean we hear soon? i think accepted students hear before april 1st.

gah!


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 12, 2010)

Ragless, how do you know that accepted students hear before April 1st?

NYU's forum is so quiet I started assuming nobody is so desperate to go there but me   

Does anyone have an idea/suggestion/rumor about the acceptance timeline? Anyone?


----------



## film212film (Mar 3, 2010)

I thought it might be appropriate to start a thread for those who interviewed to talk about how they thought the interview went, and any concerns and questions as we wait the next two weeks to hear the decision.

Did anyone feel they did horribly? 
How much do you think the interview matters?


----------



## ragless (Mar 12, 2010)

Just looking at last year's forums it seems like everyone heard a week after the last interviews...


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks Ragless! I checked and the first person got an acceptance call on March 19th. Ahhh!


----------



## bailigard (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi everyone, I had my interview on March 3rd, and then John Tintori told me accepted students will be informed by April 1st


----------



## film212film (Mar 16, 2010)

when people receive their phone calls, which should be later this week, please post to the board  if you take a look back phone calls were received March 19th 2009 and March 19th 2008.... 2007 was March 16th a Weds. Tomorrow or the next day fingers crossed

I reviewed the forums and their are quite a few of us:

(ME) film212film
Assal
ragless
Ben
Kretze
Jane
brainwashed
ChrisWiggles
Luke_Joseph
Laura_M
bailigard
Yulin
brendonb
Malkovich Malkovich
Marcello Clerici
caccie
ds2142a 

and for Dual Degree
Robert_M
Juli
merc3po

with this many people, and I am sure a few lurkers are around to, we should be able to keep each other up to date

cant wait to meet you all as classmates


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh God film212film, you just made me so nervous!    I'm still waiting for an answer form USC, but NYU is my definite first choice.

Tintori told me April 1st, but I hope he didn't mean it.


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info 212film212! Time to start having a panic attack


----------



## ragless (Mar 16, 2010)

i'm with brainwashed! saw this and my heart did gymnastics worthy of olympic gold!


----------



## ragless (Mar 17, 2010)

Just got the call from Susan! I'm in!!!


----------



## robot_m (Mar 17, 2010)

woa! congrats ragless!


----------



## film212film (Mar 17, 2010)

susan carnival just called me!!!! IM IN!!!!!!!


----------



## ragless (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks, robot_m!!
and congrats, film212film!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marcello Clerici (Mar 17, 2010)

Also got the call!
Congrats ragless and film212film!


----------



## bailigard (Mar 17, 2010)

film212film I've got the mail as you told, and I couldn't call her cause she wrote "I'll be in my office until 4:00pm today and all day tomorrow", and I've read it few minutes ago.
Please tell me: it doesn't mean with no doubt that I am in or could I've been placed in the waiting list? Congrats you and every other who succeed and be conscious of the fact that the hard part starts now!


----------



## Marcello Clerici (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi bailigard, I think you probably made it.
Good luck!


----------



## ragless (Mar 17, 2010)

bailigard, you're definitely in.
take some melatonin, go to bed, it'll be 9am before you know it.


----------



## ragless (Mar 17, 2010)

assal, my last name begins with a B so it'd be pretty high up the list. good luck!


----------



## Ben (Mar 17, 2010)

Got the call from Susan today too. Congrats to everyone else (potential future classmates)


----------



## caccie (Mar 17, 2010)

bailigard, I also got this email same as yours. so I will call her tonight. I think it's a good news, right? It's so exciting hearing those acceptence news! CONGRATULATION~!


----------



## Ben (Mar 17, 2010)

212film,

mixed it up actually, applied to some directing programs (USC, Columbia, NYU) and cinematography (AFI, UCLA), because I'm still really trying to figure out what I want to do for a living. Leaning towards the LA schools (just got a really good vibe out there, and going back this week for UCLA interview), but can't make a pick until I have all the decisions.


----------



## ragless (Mar 18, 2010)

i know this is early, but did anyone hear about financial aid yet?

also, any more calls?


----------



## film212film (Mar 3, 2010)

I thought it might be appropriate to start a thread for those who interviewed to talk about how they thought the interview went, and any concerns and questions as we wait the next two weeks to hear the decision.

Did anyone feel they did horribly? 
How much do you think the interview matters?


----------



## Kretze (Mar 18, 2010)

HEY!
I got the same email yesterday and I have just called Susan Carnival: I AM IN!!!

I still can't believe it.


----------



## caccie (Mar 18, 2010)

yes. I also called Ms.Carnival.I'm in! oh my god, unbelivable!!!I cannot wait to meet you future classmates  I believe there will be more guys on this forum getting in! cuz we do our best!


----------



## robot_m (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey next person who calls in or gets called, ask if they are still making acceptance calls or if they are done. Though if you receive a call, that would be an answer right there.

Also, ask when waitlisters get notified.

Thanks!


----------



## The Dusty Elephant (Mar 18, 2010)

I applied for Dramatic Writing. It seems the Production Applicants had a more intense interview since mine was more of a chat about who I was and why I wanted to be a screenwriter.


----------



## film212film (Mar 18, 2010)

robert_m : do you know if they inform dual degree by phone the same day as the rest? Remember that duders said traditionally dual degree are not included in the 36.


----------



## robot_m (Mar 18, 2010)

I guess I have no idea how dual degreers will be notified. They are indeed their own separate thing...with 5 or 6 people accepted.


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrats to all of those who got it! You can and should be so proud of yourself.

I didn't get a call, and will admit to being a little bit sad/angry about the whole process for yet another year. Painful indeed. Regardless, I wish all of you the best next year.


----------



## bailigard (Mar 19, 2010)

I am in! I'd like to exchange fb contact with all of my future classmate


----------



## New2you (Mar 20, 2010)

Does anyone know (about) when NYU started calling Dramatic Writing applicants for interviews, weather they have been doing interviews over their spring break, or about when I should begin panicking because they haven't called me?


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 22, 2010)

It's official. NYU waitlist.


----------



## film212film (Mar 22, 2010)

Brainwashed: it seems in past years many people were taken off the waitlist

Also if you look at where other people were accepted, many people got into more then one place and are making a decision. So don't give up so easy! Write to admissions and make a case for yourself, why they should take you off waitlist.


----------



## robot_m (Mar 22, 2010)

How were you notified?


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 22, 2010)

film212film, thanks for the encouragement!    It means a lot to me. I guess I'll email the admissions as you suggested. What's there to lose anyway  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  This is a hard time for me, as I truly believed I'd go to NYU this year. I've come a long way to apply and put as much work as I could into this. Another year of wait seems like eternity... But I won't give up easily! 

Good luck to you! You deserve it!


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 22, 2010)

I got an email in the morning saying I need to log in to the application system and there was a letter waiting for me there.


----------



## ragless (Mar 22, 2010)

hey brainwashed, definitely email and let them know why you're perfect for the program and why it's still your top choice. also, i think accepted students have until April 15th or May 1st to decide (correct me on this), so if anything new/impressive comes up between then and now, send them an email to let them know!


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks Ragless! I'm definitely gonna go for it!


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 24, 2010)

Anyone else got waitlisted??


----------



## ChrisWiggles (Mar 27, 2010)

I interviewed, but haven't heard anything from NYU yet, this makes me sad.  Do you think all the acceptance calls/emails have gone out?  They told me I would be notified April 1st, so I was waiting for that, but hearing that a number of people have already received calls makes me think I didn't make it.  Dammit. :|

I didn't feel good about my interview, I'm so bad at on-the-spot improvisation.  If I had half an hour and a pen and paper I could write a mean character and an awesome story, but just talking it out like that is super hard for me.


----------



## nyny4282 (Mar 27, 2010)

chriswiggles... don't worry about it. interviews are lame anyway. i don't know if this makes you feel any better but grad school doesn't guarantee anything anyway, and the selection process has some random elements to it. people who can create great character and awesome stories are always in demand... follow your passion and reapply if things don't work out!


----------



## Malkovich Malkovich (Mar 28, 2010)

> Originally posted by brainwashed:
> Anyone else got waitlisted??



Hang in there, brainwashed.  I just declined at NYU...I hope you get my spot!


----------



## film212film (Mar 3, 2010)

I thought it might be appropriate to start a thread for those who interviewed to talk about how they thought the interview went, and any concerns and questions as we wait the next two weeks to hear the decision.

Did anyone feel they did horribly? 
How much do you think the interview matters?


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 28, 2010)

Ugh Malkovich Malkovich, you just made my Sunday  Life is so ironic. You're declining and I would do just about anything for an admission.  NYU is the really the only school I wanna be at. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Malkovich Malkovich (Mar 28, 2010)

> Originally posted by brainwashed:
> Ugh Malkovich Malkovich, you just made my Sunday  Life is so ironic. You're declining and I would do just about anything for an admission.  NYU is the really the only school I wanna be at. Thanks for the encouragement!



Anytime!


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone else declining their offer?  
Anybody else got waitlisted/accepted recently? What about you lurkers?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Call me naive, but I'm still hoping to get in. It would mean so much to me.


----------



## Oscar Pena (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi guys! I had my interview on march 3d. Until today I found this webpage. Well, what Can I say? ...

I'm from BogotÃ¡, Colombia, and I traveled from my country to NYC only for the interview. Mr Tintori told me the same, on Abril 1st you will now. Now, I think that i'm out  . Can't wait until tomorrow.

Imagine if you were nervous, I was almost dead  nervous + having an interview in a different language.. anyway, congrats to how have the mail or the susan's call.


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Oscar! Actually English is not my native language as well  And I'm sure the committee really appreciated you traveling from far away. It shows how serious you are about the process. I hope you enjoyed your time in NYC   

As far as I know the acceptance calls went out on March 17th. The only piece of news posted here since then is that I got a waitlist notification last Monday. So I don't know what to tell you. Hang in there. I was very very upset myself. Let us know if you hear by tomorrow!


----------



## Oscar Pena (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you Brainwashed. I love NYC was my first time. I hope for any news tomorrow. SO far, here are 7 - 8 people who has been accepted. Is almost the half! 

when did you have your interview?


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 31, 2010)

I interviewed on February 25th (my mom's birthday  ). I was surprised how few people posted their acceptances here. It means either the majority of accepted applicants never saw this site (most likely), or that there are still more calls to come (doubt that). Sorry for putting it up like this Oscar. Never lose hope and never stop working towards you dream!


----------



## Oscar Pena (Apr 1, 2010)

Brainwhashed thank you for your words. and you are right. Never give up, and follow your dreams. Congratulations to the people who has been accepted.


----------



## film212film (Apr 1, 2010)

In terms of the people who interviewed here are status updates so far: correct me if I am wrong

MFA filmmaking:
film212film  - accepted
Assal  - ?
ragless - accepted
Ben - accepted
Kretze - accepted
Jane - ?
brainwashed - waitlist
ChrisWiggles - ?
Luke_Joseph - ?
Laura_M - accepted
bailigard - accepted
Yulin - ?
brendonb - accepted
Malkovich Malkovich - accepted/not attending
Marcello Clerici - accepted
caccie - accepted
ds2142a -accepted
Oscar Pena -?

MFA MBA Dual Degree:
Robert_M - ?
Juli - accepted
merc3po - accepted

A good percentage of the people interviewed reported their interview and if they were accepted. 11 MFA acceptances, 2 dual degree acceptance, and 1 waitlist position.

 I am sure there are still some lurkers. Now would be a good time for lurkers to pipe up, this info will help kids next year.


----------



## Oscar Pena (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't have any notice yet. And I assuming that all the places has been taken. Film212film, good look, and once again congratulations!!!  

I have a question, after the interview, did a student give you a tour? 

A nice student gave me a tour through the building. And in the interview Mr. Tintori,congratulated me because my portfolio. Now I'm pretty confident that I was so nervous that my English was terrible that day. Also they told me that the will send me a letter to my country, but as I can see, no letter, e -mail o phone call. I'll try again next year.


----------



## Luke joseph (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey all,

Congrats to all those who got in. It's such an amazing opportunity, and I wish you all the best in your upcoming grad school adventures. I posted this right after the acceptance calls were made, but maybe some people didn't see it- I haven't heard anything from NYU since my interview which means either a rejection or maybe being wait listed. 

I would be lying if I said that I wasn't really disappointed (why would I have applied in the first place if getting in didn't mean anything to me), but I've been here before and it just means that I have to work that much harder.

To all those people who did not get in this year, I can offer a few words of advice. First, and this may seem somewhat counter-intuitive; allow this to hurt a little bit. If you just brush this off then there is no conditioning involved. Rejection doesn't feel good, but if you forget that emotion, that raw feeling that says "I wanted this, and I didn't get it", then you are bound to repeat the actions that may have led to this in the first place.
 Second, get out there and flex those creative muscles. There is no better way to reverse those negative emotions than to write, direct, or photograph something amazing that inspires you - not to mention that it will certainly aid you if/when you choose to apply again.
Third, look at this situation with some perspective. Graduate school is not a path to success, it is an arms dealer that hopes to provide you with appropriate tools so that you can forge your own way. There are many other ways to get these tools, so go out and find them, and if you do end up going to grad school you will armed with a six-shooter that you didn't have before.

I hope this helps anyone dealing with the grad school blues. Again, congratulations to everyone who got in...be proud of yourself!


----------



## ds2142a (Apr 1, 2010)

> Originally posted by film212film:
> In terms of the people who interviewed here are status updates so far: correct me if I am wrong
> 
> MFA filmmaking:
> ...



I was accepted and will be attending.


----------



## Laura_M (Apr 2, 2010)

Accepted. I found out today. I'm deciding between NYU and Columbia.


----------



## brainwashed (Apr 2, 2010)

Congrats Laura!!! How did you find out?!


----------



## film212film (Apr 2, 2010)

woops sorry to have missed u


----------



## Laura_M (Apr 3, 2010)

I received a call from the Grad Admissions office. They said I should be an official call/e-mail from John or someone probably Monday.  I then got a confirmation e-mail from Grad Admissions. They called to reconcile an issue with my application (my transcripts were under my maiden name so they didn't match my app), so I wouldn't be surprised if that's why I got the call early.


----------



## brainwashed (Apr 3, 2010)

Laura, did you apply for MFA Production? If so, then seems you were the last one notified of acceptance. The calls went out on March 17th. You are lucky! Anyway congratulations and best of luck to you!


----------



## brainwashed (Apr 3, 2010)

Oscar, did you hear anything yet?


----------



## Laura_M (Apr 4, 2010)

MFA Film Production/Directing, yes.


----------



## Oscar Pena (Apr 4, 2010)

Nop. And for now I accept that. I'm thinking to move to NYC in a couple of weeks to start again all the process.


----------



## film212film (Mar 3, 2010)

I thought it might be appropriate to start a thread for those who interviewed to talk about how they thought the interview went, and any concerns and questions as we wait the next two weeks to hear the decision.

Did anyone feel they did horribly? 
How much do you think the interview matters?


----------



## makefilms (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi, 

I found this site maybe a little bit too late, but I have been reading it since them. 

I applied to NYU this year, got an interview but received the rejection letter yesterday. 

I would like to know from some people that tried or are trying it for the second time or maybe third

time how the process goes, I mean If I decide to apply again next year, should I start everything from zero, 

right? 

And what about the interview, why they would choose you in the second or maybe third time? 

Maybe is soon to think about this but any story about been persistent would help me now...

Thanks a lot to everyone, and congrats to those who have been accepted! 

MF  

ps- Hang in there Brainwashed!!


----------



## Oscar Pena (Apr 6, 2010)

MF, sorry for you. As same as you I got the interview, but until now, I don't have any answer (negative or positive) I believe that I'm out. I'll try again and I hope that you do the same . When did you have the interview?


----------



## robot_m (Apr 6, 2010)

MF- I got into Columbia on my second attempt. I waited one year between applications, though, and started over from scratch with all my materials.


----------



## The Dusty Elephant (Apr 6, 2010)

Makefilms, I've known for a long time that I wanted to go to a top film school. When I was in high school, I applied to BU, NYU, USC, and Syracuse and was rejected from every single one. Went to my state university and worked hard. I decided to transfer way too late, I applied when I was a junior to USC undergrad and was rejected, yet again. By this time, I had refined what I really wanted to do which was screenwriting. I applied to NYU, USC, and some other schools for their grad programs in scriptwriting. I was accepted to NYU, but rejected from USC so I am happy. You just have to be persistent and keep your chin up. If you really want it, it'll happen.


----------



## brendonb (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey all,

Not that I think it matters as far as the decision-making process, but this week's Village Voice has a big article about an accidental death on the set of an NYU student film last year.

It's actually an infuriatingly sensationalistic article, entitled 'NYU's Snuff Film' - the sort of irresponsibly tabloidish **** the Voice has been producing a lot of lately. It seems entirely reasonable that Tisch/Kanbar has been quiet about this death, as there are legal proceedings underway, but the Voice has decided to make it seem like some cloak-and-dagger conspiracy.

Anyway, in the name of 'informed consent' to all those who are thinking about NYU, here it is: 

http://www.villagevoice.com/20...ws/nyu-s-snuff-film/


----------



## ragless (Apr 10, 2010)

I read about this last year when it happened. 

Here 

Here 


The Village Voice story is hilariously bad, but also offensive because this is still someone's life. These articles do not a readership buy!


----------



## L@la (Apr 10, 2010)

I didn't apply to NYU and I realize what I'm about to say will likely not be popular, but here it goes anyway. 
The Voice's headline, as well as the photo illustration, were indeed sensationalist. 
Shame on the headline writer and the Voice editors for allowing it to go to print.
However, the reporting in the story was very solid and raises important questions about the incident and its effect on NYU's program. 
The reporter did a thorough job, talking to multiple sources and securing public documents to reconstruct this unfortunate incident. 
It was a one-sided story, but it does not appear that the writer was at fault since NYU could not comment on a pending lawsuit. 
Despite the silence from the school, the writer still managed to get comments from students regarding changes to the program that appeared to have occurred as a result of the incident.


----------



## Lvn (Apr 10, 2010)

By ****'s sake, I have no idea how sensationalized that was, but it was definitely freaky. 

Jesus, I'll remember to look around next time I'm near a spotlight.


----------



## ragless (Apr 13, 2010)

They're doing this over on the Columbia thread, so I thought I'd ask it here: where's everyone thinking of staying??

We're on the N,R,W line and prices in the village are irritating. I'm thinking of Prospect Heights or Ft. Greene at the moment. Nice, quaint neighborhoods.


----------



## Laura_M (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm a native NYer from Washington Heights and now living in Prospect/Lefferts Gardens, Brooklyn.  I can definitely speak to cheaper neighborhoods near the NYU area in Brooklyn and Queens.  Williamsburgn, Sunnyside, Astoria, Prospect/Lefferts, Prospect Heights are definitely affordable and close(ish). If anyone wants to PM me or has any questions, I'd be happy to talk housing.


----------

